# Close Encounters Of The Calf Kind



## Nifty (Feb 1, 2009)

We were up at Briones Regional Park  for a little family hike.   On the way into the park we saw a TON of cattle herded together.   Not sure the reason, but we were kinda sad since you can usually see them grazing out with you as you hike.

Well, toward the end of the hike we heard an echoing "MOOOOOOOO" in one of the canyons.   We followed the sound and found a calf that was obviously looking for its mom (probably one of the ones penned up).

Here's our brave Alana with the calf (she looks closer than she is because of the way I zoomed in):


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 1, 2009)

Alana!

The cattle were probably herded up so they could catch the ones they need. It could have been time to thin the herd, cut the bulls, vaccinate, etc. Did you see anyone to report the lone calf too?


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 1, 2009)

awwww that is 1 great pic.i bet like kitty said said they was sorting some of the bigger calves out to haul to the sale.or they mightve just missed penning that calf.


----------



## Nifty (Feb 1, 2009)

We looked but didn't see anybody.  Fortunately as we were leaving she was heading in the right direction of the herd.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 1, 2009)

Then he probably found them as he would have kept calling and they would have called back when they heard him.


----------



## Nifty (Feb 1, 2009)

That's what we thought.  In fact, on the way out the penned cows were making a bit more noise than they were when we came in, so we're hoping they heard the baby and were calling him back.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like it could be. He does appear old enough not to need to nurse but, cattle are herd animals and not meant to be alone.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe he is some how related to my Waco cow?
As soon as he figured out what was going on, he headed for the hills!


----------

